# Hi Guys!!!



## chrisfraser05 (8 Sep 2011)

Just wanted to drop in properly and say hello to all the faces!

I've not abandoned this place, just been wrapped up in sorting out my reef tank and getting ready for a new little arrival 

Tanks still looking good, the CO2 ran out and tbh although the growth slowed everythings healthy so I've left it!!!

Will be back to fill the forum with spam soon 

Cheers guys, 

Chris


----------



## chrisfraser05 (15 Sep 2011)




----------



## Mark Evans (15 Sep 2011)




----------

